# OPTOMA GT1080HDR vs UHL55



## feraap (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi, total NOOB here, appreciate all your help 

Can you please advice overall between this two projects
Price range are the same, mobility and outdoor use with some daylight 

OPTOMA GT1080HDR vs UHL55

Optoma GT1080HDR Short Throw Gaming Projector | 4K HDR Input | 120Hz Refresh Rate | Fast 8.4ms Response Time | Bright 3800 lumens for Day and Night Gaming

And


Optoma UHL55 4K LED Smart Projector with HDR, Bright 1500 lumens, Works with Alexa and Google Assistant, for Home Theaters and Outdoors, Auto Focus, Bluetooth Speaker Built in, Stream Netflix

Best Regards


----------



## davidross (Nov 4, 2019)

With its strong list of features including enhanced gaming mode, the Optoma GT1080HDR is a top option for those needing a short-throw projector.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

At the end of the day, it comes down to your personal needs. If you value sharpness, 4k looks significantly sharper than 1080p. If you need a projector that can be used at all hours of the day, don't buy this thing. But if you are only planning on watching in a dark room, 1500 lumens looks perfectly bright for that purpose. A 3000 lumen projector would be wasted in a purely dark room. For me, I have a TV that I can use during the day for sports and more social Kodi nox events. This thing is for movie nights and who wants to watch movies with the lights on?


----------

